# Order of puppy teeth loss



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Col (5 months) has lost her incisors a good while ago and pre-molars are flying left and right (yay for bloody drool during bitey face :yuck. By looking at her gums and teeth, it looks to me like the canines are still the deciduous teeth. 

Aren't those supposed to fall before the pre-molars ? Did anybody have a pup who lost the pre-molars first ? 

I hope she will not have retained baby teeth because we are not planning to spay at 6 months and I would hate for her to have to be put under just for extracting those :no:


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

It look our pups canine teeth a while to fall out. Once they were loose and then the adult teeth started coming in right by them. Those canine teeth just wanted to hang on! Eventually they did fly out during a good game of tug with her rope.  Our girl is 5 months also.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

In Molly's case, the canines were the very last ones to go.


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

Ditto Vhuynh2.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Vhuynh2 said:


> In Molly's case, the canines were the very last ones to go.


Good to know so I do not have to fret yet. Do you remember around what age ?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thalie said:


> Good to know so I do not have to fret yet. Do you remember around what age ?


I can't remember exactly but I'm pretty sure they were gone by the time Molly turned 5.5 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> In Molly's case, the canines were the very last ones to go.


This was out experience as well. 

I don't know all the names of the teeth - but the front teeth went first, then the molars, then the canine teeth went 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

See my toothy panic threads re/Bertie.  

He was pushing 6 months and had double rows of teeth. >.< 

Talking with some people at class who breed/show dogs, they got all wild-eyed and told me that if that ever happens to have the teeth removed rather than risk the bite being messed up. <- Fortunately, they dropped out and he has a good bite.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Our Kylie is 17 weeks, she will be 18 weeks this Thursday. She is loosing her front teeh and lower front teeth now. She is also cutting canines. We haven't seen any teeth laying around, she must have swallowed them. She is chewing her moose antler constantly, She loves it.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Megora said:


> See my toothy panic threads re/Bertie.
> 
> He was pushing 6 months and had double rows of teeth. >.<
> 
> Talking with some people at class who breed/show dogs, they got all wild-eyed and told me that if that ever happens to have the teeth removed rather than risk the bite being messed up. <- Fortunately, they dropped out and he has a good bite.


I will for your toothy panic threads. Yep, I know that the baby teeth need to go if they crowd the permanent ones. That's what I am hoping will not happen.

Got a look in her mouth. She has one pre-molar left to go and I did not see any sign of grown up canines yet. However, as easily as she lets me lift her lips to look at the gums and teeth from the outside, she is not a fan of the whole gaping mouth so I can look from the back. 

I will probably contact the breeder soon to see where the girl pup they kept is as far as tooth loss. We also have a vet appointment less than a week from now so he'll be able to tell me better what's going on. She is not intended to show but I'll still like for her to have the best bite as possible.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

incisors --> premolars --> molars --> canines

right on schedule


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> incisors --> premolars --> molars --> canines
> 
> right on schedule


Thank you. Great to know she is on schedule and all is going in the right order. I won't mourn the loss of the vampire fangs (I hope to find one as I have three of the premolars) even though she is doing really well by now with not nipping and is using a soft mouth the few times there is contact.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

*Goodbye, puppy teeth*

After I got concerned just a little while ago about the right order of tooth loss, Col lost her last 2 canines yesterday. :yes: I was able to collect 3 pre-molars and those two . 

I am both happy for her to get her grown-up chompers and a bit nostalgic (already) about her leaving early puppyhood.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Vet told me those are the last to go, Brooklyn has his still and those are his only baby teeth left 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

